
Easily Deploy Any Web Application to AWS, DO, etc. With Docker and Nanobox - sdomino
https://nanobox.io/app-deployment-tool/
======
technologyvault
If something like this could solve the problem of having to deal with
redundancy and scaling every time you deploy a growing app, that would be
worth using for those purposes alone.

Nanobox deploys also require using it as a dev environment, but that's not so
bad.

Regarding setting up dev environments, from AlternativeTo.net:
[http://alternativeto.net/software/nanobox/reviews/](http://alternativeto.net/software/nanobox/reviews/)
\---- "On a fresh laptop, our latest dev was up and running with Nanobox -
repos cloned, DB imported, local running - in 7 minutes flat. Unheard of."

------
sanderson1
Core Nanobox team member here. A brief history of how Nanobox came about. We
are a small team of developers who were doing a lot of medium to large-ish web
applications and found ourselves having to do the same, tedious tasks over and
over when deploying apps to production servers. So we built Nanobox to
automate the process, save us time, and preserve our sanity.

------
seoknucklehead
Docker deployment certainly can be tricky.

Regarding automation for app deployment, isn't there a point where you've
automated the process too much and removed some of the intelligent decision
making that requires a human?

~~~
sanderson1
It's definitely a tricky balance. Ultimately there's best practices to follow,
and there's no need to manually implement best practices in every project if
you can automate it. The balance is between time-saved vs absolute control.

Nanobox tries to strike the balance between saving time and giving devs ways
to hook into and control the dev-to-production lifecycle.

